# Network interface stops sending and receiving packets random

## kamracik

Helo,

I have got problem with network interfaces, they just stops sending and receiving packets

after at random amount of time. I tried changing conf.d/net and enable/disable ifplugd, changing

dhcp deamon but nothing helps. After restarting interface it works again.

----------

## d2_racing

When it happens, can you post this command :

```

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## Taily

I believe I have the same problem. At least I have the same symptoms as you kamraick.

From my experience dmesg gives no specific message in regard to this problem.

Also, a thing to note: for me the network interface starts working again if i send out a ping request to any randomly selected server, then it's immediately accessible again. Can you confirm this on your end kamraick?

----------

## bunder

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> When it happens, can you post this command :
> 
> ```
> 
> # dmesg | tail
> ...

 

lspci might also be helpful, as we don't know your make/model of network card.  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## kamracik

After some interface restarts:

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

For check ping thing i must wait for another issue  :Smile: 

Forgot:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Turbo Memory Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)

05:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

05:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

05:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

```

----------

## kamracik

Nope.. the ping thing don't work for me.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your lsmod, and also what module did you enable for your eth0 interface ?

----------

## kamracik

Most modules I often use are built in kernel. But for it it's CONFIG_E1000, for test i also have  CONFIG_IGB, CONFIG_E1000E but nothing changes.

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   30016  2 

drm                    83304  3 i915

snd_seq                40864  0 

snd_usb_audio          59104  0 

snd_usb_lib            11968  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            15296  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          4944  1 snd_rawmidi

joydev                 10688  0 

hdaps                   9672  0 

tp_smapi               19224  0 

thinkpad_ec             4944  2 hdaps,tp_smapi

snd_hda_intel         339212  0 

snd_pcm                56648  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              16336  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

iwl4965               193956  0 

snd_page_alloc          6992  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               6024  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_intel

mac80211              115532  1 iwl4965

snd                    35416  9 snd_seq,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

thinkpad_acpi          56580  0 

evdev                  10112  12 

```

----------

## d2_racing

I'm sure that you have a Thinkpad laptop, can you post the specific model ? T61 maybe ?

----------

## d2_racing

The Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection LAN device is present using the e1000 kernel module and works out-of-the-box.

Well, can you post your Network device support inside your .config plz.

Also, can you make your driver inside your kernel ?

```

(*) Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support
```

Your have a invalide or a missing kernel configuration, because your network card should be detected out of the box.

----------

## kamracik

I can post .config but module works it just sometimes stop sending/receiving packets and i must restart interface to get it work again.

Yes i have T61s and generaly everything works exept this thing with stops receiving/sending packets. I dont know is it maybe kernel issue. I will try update today kernel and see if that helps.

----------

## kamracik

I have change kernel to 2.6.26-gentoo and still same issue.

Anybody have some other sugesstions?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, what kind of router are you using ? Did you try to reset your router ?

----------

## kamracik

It is not related to the router, cose same effect i got in work, university and home.

----------

## lesourbe

Jumbo frames ?

----------

## kamracik

Good to know that but MTU is in standard 1500:

```
# ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:72:82:50:f3  

          inet addr:192.168.0.178  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe82:50f3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:53276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:49013 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:45181074 (43.0 MiB)  TX bytes:7393956 (7.0 MiB)

          Memory:fe000000-fe020000
```

----------

## kamracik

It's look like it just stops on heavy load most often. I just try copy big file over lan and it stops after some MB downloaded. Is that more helpfully info?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you give us your .config somewhere, because maybe you have a misconfiguration inside your .config

----------

## kamracik

Here it is:

http://ftims.com/config.txt

----------

## kamracik

Noone with some sugestion what can be wrong?

----------

## kamracik

bump

----------

## micr0c0sm

Similar problem with an iwl4965, kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r1, and dd-wrt wrt54g router.

----------

## kamracik

Strange, with iwl4965 I don't have that problem.

Do you change something with configuration rc or net configs?

----------

